# Lana's legs (WWE)



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Do you think she has the sexiest legs out of the current roster of WWE Divas?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

In all honesty? 6-6.5/10 overall. Aside from her voice sounding utterly hilarious whenever she says 'vnimaniye', I don't think she's all that.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

:lol yeah, this is a worthy thread.


----------



## D.A.N. (Oct 31, 2006)

Hard to tell when most of the divas are covered from their lower thigh to the foot. =P


----------



## Comp85t (Nov 25, 2013)

They do look great.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Comp85t said:


> They do look great.


have to agree.

If I meet her, I would ask her to say vnimanie for me.


----------



## Comp85t (Nov 25, 2013)

She is such a hot valet though, why waste it on Alexander Rusev? Hopefully he delivers, I do like him a little.

Pair Lana with Randy lol before he gets too old, hotx1000


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I seen her in real life at a NXT event a few weeks ago and all I can say is she has legs for days. 10/10 Rusev is one lucky devil. :cool2


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Lana is so sexy :homer


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

Lana as the next general manager


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

I prefer this Lana's legs...


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

need more pictures of her


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Would be heaven massaging her long, luscious legs with oil. Fuck Rusev lol.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

S.A.M. said:


> Fuck Rusev lol.


Reported. :cena3


Her legs are GOAT. But they're not her only asset obviously.


















And one with THE MAN.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Definite :homer/10


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

The Bulgarian brute can only wish he was smashing that pussy in real life. :lel


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Her boobs > her legs.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Click *HERE* and fall in love already...

:durant3 :durant3 :durant3


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Click *HERE* and fall in love already...
> 
> :durant3 :durant3 :durant3


Whaaaa is that her?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

S.A.M. said:


> The Bulgarian brute can only wish he was smashing that pussy in real life. :lel


:drake1









On-the-road-consensual. If you know what I'm saying. :cena5

Getting it from _the super athlete_.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana is the best.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I say yes :yum:


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

RUSEV said:


> :drake1
> 
> 
> 
> ...












I know it sucks, man. :ti


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

She is so damn sexy I can't stand it. 10/10


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Click *HERE* and fall in love already...
> 
> :durant3 :durant3 :durant3


Oh my.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Lana is the best.


Repped for posting a surprisingly hilarious video and having a sig and avy of a diva who is leagues hotter than Lana (and the overwhelming majority of the divas for that matter, too).


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Lana is basically 'objectively beautiful', Lumpy.



S.A.M. said:


> I know it sucks, man. :ti


You don't talk shit about RUSEV. :kobe


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lana is hott....her and Summer Rae have amazing legs....


----------



## DPW (Sep 20, 2013)

She's a hottie! :shaq2 I wonder if she also trains to be a superstar... I guess she does that.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

Not bad, but Alicia Fox wins that battle, for sure.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Do you think she has the sexiest legs out of the current roster of WWE Divas?


:banderas :delrio :ey :homer :ex:
I'm glad Rusev is going to appear more often


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh dem legs


----------



## Klein Helmer (Mar 25, 2014)

@ just about everything in this thread...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Terrible angle tbh.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

It's Lana 1 and Paige behind her at 2 for my Divas ranking of hotness


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Callisto said:


> Terrible angle tbh.


You know as a straight man, it kind of concerns me that the first thing I really noticed when I looked at that picture was how ridiculously tall those heels are. I honestly don't think she's that hot, her legs are :mark: but the rest of her just seems meh to me.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Damien said:


> Whaaaa is that her?


Yessir, Google *CJ Perry* and enjoy.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RUSEV said:


> Lana is basically 'objectively beautiful', Lumpy.


Nah, Rusev's moveset and athleticism despite his bulky size are objectively beautiful. Lana is a vnimani-MEH/10, bruh bruh.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Yessir, Google *CJ Perry* and enjoy.












Thanks!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Her accent turns me on lol.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I am not a leg guy personally so I could take it or leave it, she is pretty but not a 10/10 in my opinion


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Nah, Summer Rae has the best legs of the current divas


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I wanna snort coke off her chest.

Rep if you get the reference.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh no question.

She's amazing.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

december_blue said:


> Lana is the best.


Best post of all time.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

King Bebe said:


> I wanna snort coke off her chest.
> 
> Rep if you get the reference.


That series where she was nood right?

Coke in the bathroom for the win


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

King Bebe said:


> I wanna snort coke off her chest.
> 
> Rep if you get the reference.


Banshee (btw, check your CP :cool2).


----------



## Blood Money (Aug 27, 2007)

I like it, I like it ALOT

Her and Devin Taylor aswell :bbrown3


----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

mattheel said:


> That series where she was nood right?
> 
> Coke in the bathroom for the win


pretty titties


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

i would give Summer Rae the title for legs but for overall package Lana takes the cake


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Lana is super sexy. Yes probably the best legs on the roster. Her or Steph. 

I would let Lana wrap them around me no doubt. I'd love to see her as a brunette.

Summer Rae has great legs but wayyyy too skinny for my taste.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Lana is the truth, what I'd do...*


----------



## Mr.ErKMahon (Jun 26, 2007)

Hopefully she doesn't end up getting fired because she got coke snorted off her boobies in a tv show in her past. We all know how WWE is with their after hiring background checks.


----------



## lolomanolo (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

:curry2


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Holy shit. Shes a next level human being...


----------

